# Microwaves



## Jojoxie (May 5, 2009)

Hi Folks, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, nevertheless: In the van we have had two microwaves die on us in quick succession. Should I have protected them with shockpads or is it simply bad luck? Are microwaves usually protected from vibration? How long should they last in a van? Any ideas?
Many thanks.
Joseph.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

We have had 240v one in our van for three years now,and had no problems.It is a cheap £30.00 one from Tesco.It is just stood in a cupboard with no special protection.Sounds like you have just had bad luck. 
Backaxle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Must be bad luck.
Ours has done thousands of miles in caravans over 20 years and five years in mh.
We do wrap it in towels and take the plate out.
Dave p


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Agree with DaveP 
It would seem to be bad luck on your part. 
Ours has sat on the floor of the van whilst travelling for 3 years with no protection at all and there has been no problem at all(I expect there will be now!). 

Clive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm amazed to read admissions of carrying an unsecured heavy object in your motorhomes.









And a microwave too, have you no brains or imagination






:lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

On the subject of microwave ovens, mine gave up the ghost at the Shepton Mallet show recently. It is a Sharp Carousel, Double Grill, Convection Microwave Oven and was fitted in my R/V before it left the US so will be a 110v. The grill and convection oven still work. Presumably it is OK to still use those.

Any suggestions of :

a) Where and if I can get it repaired?

b) where can I purchase a new one?


----------



## Jojoxie (May 5, 2009)

Thankyou for all your replys....it does seem to be our bad luck. We have now bought a Tesco special for the van but have not used it yet. To be on the safe side I have made some three eighth inch thick elastomer feet for it to stand on.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Invicta said:


> On the subject of microwave ovens, mine gave up the ghost at the Shepton Mallet show recently. It is a Sharp Carousel, Double Grill, Convection Microwave Oven and was fitted in my R/V before it left the US so will be a 110v. The grill and convection oven still work. Presumably it is OK to still use those.
> 
> Any suggestions of :
> 
> ...


There are places that do domestic appliance repairs. However why not replace it with a new 240v model,or are you still running the RV on 110v?


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm amazed to read admissions of carrying an unsecured heavy object in your motorhomes.
> 
> And a microwave too, have you no brains or imagination
> 
> :lol: :lol:


The question asked was not about the security of the microwave but reliability.I answered the question asked not how I secured it on the floor.

Clive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Groper said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed to read admissions of carrying an unsecured heavy object in your motorhomes.
> ...


read it again, ALL of it. :lol: :lol:


----------

